# 4 ENP products over the next few days!



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2006)

In addition to the just released grappling ruleset, Grappling For Beginners: How to Strike, Hold & Throw!, by yours truly, the following books are ready for release:

_*Drinking For Beginners: How to Survive Dwarf Spirits *_ (these rules originally appeared in Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns)

_*Fiends of Sin: Seven Deadly Fiends for Seven Deadly Sins * _ (this article originally appeared in EN World Gamer 3)

_*d20 Status Cards*_ ("What does _exhausted_ do, again?")

_*EN Mini-Games: Time Police*_ (this mini-game originally appeared in EN World Gamer 3)

In addition, coming very soon, in partnership with The Other Game Company, will be the _*EN Publishing Spell Cards*_, containing all the spells from: Three Arrows For The King, Crimson Contracts, Arcane Strife, Portable Hole, Wild Spellcraft, Gar'Aduk's Necromantic Artes and the Librum Equitus books.  The cards themselves are done - we're just working on little things like introductions, polishing off the cover, etc.

Plus, a little later down the line, _*EN Publishing Monster Cards*_!


----------

